# Super DMZ and Arimidex



## dcher002 (Mar 23, 2011)

Should I take an AI while on super DMZ?


----------



## bknoxx (Mar 23, 2011)

if u have e-control from Ironmag labs take 1 a day while on ur cycle  it works great


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 23, 2011)

dcher002 said:


> Should I take an AI while on super DMZ?


 Not much aromatization from DMZ if any at all.


----------



## GMO (Mar 23, 2011)

dcher002 said:


> Should I take an AI while on super DMZ?



The ingredients in super DMZ do not aromatize, so there is no need for an AI.


----------



## dcher002 (Mar 23, 2011)

cool thank you guys


----------

